# Dkbmxr18's 10g Free stuff tank journal



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great, that piece of wood is so sick!


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Well you gotta love free stuff. Everything is better free .....well almost everything. Tank looks nice! Are you planning on some rockscape in there as well or just sticking with the manzanita?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

neumahrs said:


> Everything is better free .....


Not Crabs.


Tanks looks like a great start!


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

neumahrs said:


> Well you gotta love free stuff. Everything is better free .....well almost everything. Tank looks nice! Are you planning on some rockscape in there as well or just sticking with the manzanita?


Yes, I do plan on collecting some rocks. Not sure where they are going to go yet...depends on the rocks I guess. Big ole storm here in CA so rock collecting is going to wait 'til the skies are clear again 

How long should my media packet for this tank be in my established fluval edge tank before it's seasoned enough to add some cherry shrimp? I'm not in any hurry at all....yet


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

The tank and everything are just stuff left over? It looks all new! 

I would add various species of anubias for the background and foreground and keep it a low light tank.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

dacrax07 said:


> The tank and everything are just stuff left over? It looks all new!
> 
> I would add various species of anubias for the background and foreground and keep it a low light tank.


I did a good job cleaning the tank roud:


----------



## DreamProductions (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice setup, where did you get that branch? can you just pick one up from outside and use it on your tank or does it have to be a special wood?


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

Some changes to the tank! I got some flourite yesterday (with a gift card) to replace the regular gravel for all the plants I'm going to eventually put in here, I found two rocks that fit really nice in the corner, hooked up a diy c02 w/ a glass diffuser that I wasn't using, and also moved the manzanita. I think it looks way better! I'm just hoping the rocks are aquarium safe..... 

Now I'm to the point that I think I'm going to have to spend some money. I'm going to put some java moss on the top left corner where the top of the manzanita is and also have some on the branch that sticks out towards the front of the glass. In the back right corner behind that manzanita I'm going to have a bunch of thick plants that fill up the triangle up to the manzanita. The LFS is converting a bunch of their tanks into a large FW plant selection in the next couple weeks so I'll get all my plants there.

Tank is coming along though! Here's some pics.
A little cloudy still...FTS








The rocks... aquarium safe? I hope!









Ignore the little rock with moss on it. It wasn't growing in a dark corner of my EDGE tank so I threw it in here to see what it does. 

Thoughts? Comments? All appreciated


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks good so far. Keep us posted.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

I actually like the wood better the other way, but that's just me.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

I swapped the flourite for the original black gravel b/c I decided to take everything out of my Fluval Edge tank and start from scratch. Everything is low tech... Java Fern, Moss, and anubias so there was no need for the florrite. Everything fell into place nicely. My cherries, amano, and endlers are happy as well!
As of right now this tank is done. Time to start the Fluval Edge Rebuild!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

what kinds of moss is that? it looks great!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mind if you take a frontal shot of your newly scaped tank?


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> what kinds of moss is that? it looks great!


Just Java Moss on slate. It is still brown. it was in a shaded spot in my old tank, hopefully it fills in more!

<PinoyBoy Mind if you take a frontal shot of your newly scaped tank?>


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

this is right after i put everything in. aka it's cloudy!! I'll have some better photos tomorrow or so


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just an update!

The tank is growing out really nice. I stuck a piece of lucky bamboo in the tank too. It's pretty cool!

I'm also temporarily housing my Betta named Pax (named after one of Angelina Jolie's adopted kids....lol) in this tank until his tank cycles. I was tired of doing 100% water changes in his 2.5g.

FTS:









Tried to get a photo of Pax...didn't work out too well:










Here's Pax's tank that's cycling:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your java fern filled in nicely. Did you ever did a trim ever since you took that picture from the previous page?


----------



## alang (Nov 25, 2007)

Free is always good. Yours looks great for any 10G, and for free, its fantastic. I dusted off my daughter's old 10G a few weeks ago and am trying to revive it as an "as close to free" as possible tank using stuff in my garage. Not having a tank ATM, I had to buy some plants from a forum member, but 8 bucks is pretty close to free compared to what I have spent in the past for plants.

Keep up the nice work, and don't forget to post you edge redo as well.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Your java fern filled in nicely. Did you ever did a trim ever since you took that picture from the previous page?


Nope, no trimming at all. I think I have only changed the water once (even though I probably didn't have to) since the last photo. It's such a low maintenance tank, I love it!

Edge photos will be coming soon. I'm still waiting for some HC to grow out. I'm going on vacation for a week and a half so hopefully my roommate doesn't hurt anything. If all is well when I come back, it's time to fill it :bounce:
Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice tank. Both of the actually. Your plants are growing in nicely. 

I really liked the first piece of wood you had in there. Any chance you still have it lying around?


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> Nice tank. Both of the actually. Your plants are growing in nicely.
> 
> I really liked the first piece of wood you had in there. Any chance you still have it lying around?


Thanks!

I still have the manzaita but it has broken it in half for a another project.


----------



## stanny03 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice stand. I have a pair of Technics that's begging for a tank to hold haa


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

Photo update: (7/5/2010)


----------

